# 99071?



## btadlock1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm trying to find anyone who bills 99071 to see how they do it and how it's working out for them...I've done some research, and have found that in Texas (where I am), it's a state mandated benefit for diabetic patients, and I think that enough claims submitted might eventually influence payers to cover the charge on a broader spectrum, like for the educational materials that our pediatricians give during some well child visits, or those given with immunizations or with wound care for some of our other providers. It's worth a shot...

Does anyone bill this code now? Is it ever covered in your experience? What do you typically charge and how do you prove that the materials were supplied? Most importantly, when it is covered, how much is the usual reimbursement? I'm having difficulty finding information on this particular code, but if it's required for HMO's to cover it in my state, I'd sure like to know how to bill it! Thanks!


----------

